# Saturday Symphonies



## Bix

*A comment that another member made has been milling around in my head for the last week and I have an idea for a regular thread on TC - they said that they try to listen to a new symphony every Saturday.*

Talk Classical members came up with a list of the http://www.talkclassical.com/12443-tc-150-most-recommended.html#post144821 - I have looked at the list numerous times and some I know, some I don't, some I don't like and some I love.

I propose that we listen to one 'new' for (some of us) symphony every saturday and comment on it. For some of us this could be a three year long journey of discovery, for some this could be tedium infinitum, but of course you don't have to join in.

So lets look at the rules - which I hope will be commented on and refined as we go along:

1. Every Saturday I will create a 'Saturday Symphony' thread for the next symphony on the list.
2. Each member participating to post what version of the symphony they are going to listen to.
3. As soon as possible, each listener to post comments on the version they have listened to.

So who's in?

Cheers - Barry


----------



## Ravndal

This has actually been tried one time before. Last year we had "The TC listeners club". 

But I'm in!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sounds like a great idea


----------



## Bix

Ravndal said:


> This has actually been tried one time before. Last year we had "The TC listeners club".
> 
> But I'm in!


That must have been during my break, I didn't know, we could revive it.


----------



## techniquest

Nah, go ahead with your 'saturday symphony' idea - it sounds fun


----------



## edunet22

Nice idea! I'd love to join it...


----------



## Ravndal

Bix said:


> That must have been during my break, I didn't know, we could revive it.


No, forget that! It was a new thread every week. I'm eager to start up with this!


----------



## Novelette

I'm definitely game.

But do you propose selecting a single work for all of us to listen to and discuss, or that each of us chooses a work from the list that is unknown to us? The former would probably be less messy; the latter would entail a great deal of overlap, say Ravndal chooses a work that I chose a few weeks ago: he may talk about one aspect, and I another. The result would be little collaboration and contributory discussions and more simple statements of impressions, impressions to which many might not be able to respond or contribute.


----------



## Roland

I think it sounds like an intriguing idea; you should try it.


----------



## Janspe

Sounds great! I'm not very familiar with the genre of symphonies, so this could be very interesting to me.


----------



## PetrB

Havergal Brian ~ Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" should be one of them, making sure everyone's Saturday is almost completely consumed with listening to one piece


----------



## Bix

Novelette said:


> I'm definitely game.
> 
> But do you propose selecting a single work for all of us to listen to and discuss, or that each of us chooses a work from the list that is unknown to us? The former would probably be less messy; the latter would entail a great deal of overlap, say Ravndal chooses a work that I chose a few weeks ago: he may talk about one aspect, and I another. The result would be little collaboration and contributory discussions and more simple statements of impressions, impressions to which many might not be able to respond or contribute.


We would all listen to the same symphony each Saturday, the difference being that we will all try and choose a different recording of it (varying conductor, orchestra, etc).

The first symphony for the Saturday coming up is Beethoven 9, as per the TC 150 Top Symphonies.


----------



## Bix

PetrB said:


> Havergal Brian ~ Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" should be one of them, making sure everyone's Saturday is almost completely consumed with listening to one piece


That's number 102 on the list


----------



## Novelette

Bix said:


> We would all listen to the same symphony each Saturday, the difference being that we will all try and choose a different recording of it (varying conductor, orchestra, etc).
> 
> The first symphony for the Saturday coming up is Beethoven 9, as per the TC 150 Top Symphonies.


It's a great idea! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## mmsbls

Bix said:


> We would all listen to the same symphony each Saturday, the difference being that we will all try and choose a different recording of it (varying conductor, orchestra, etc).
> 
> The first symphony for the Saturday coming up is Beethoven 9, as per the TC 150 Top Symphonies.


Do you plan on stepping through the symphonies in the order of the TC symphony list?


----------



## Bix

mmsbls said:


> Do you plan on stepping through the symphonies in the order of the TC symphony list?


I think so, otherwise it might get confusing. Members will be able to miss out the ones they don't wish to do and join in on the ones they do. Up until the end of last week I have never heard Mahlers second, and that's number two on the list.

Of course the participants can collectively vote to miss out a symphony but I think the commentary my be interesting to any newcomers to classical music.


----------



## Ravndal

What if we vote on it? Lay out a couple ideas in a poll, and we vote for the one we want to hear the most.


----------



## Bix

Ravndal said:


> What if we vote on it? Lay out a couple ideas in a poll, and we vote for the one we want to hear the most.


How about we choose one from the top five, then one from 6-10, then one from 11-15 and so on?


----------



## Ravndal

Alright by me!...........


----------



## techniquest

I'm happy to go along with whatever is decided, but I would prefer the rules etc to be as simple as possible and doing the TC symphony list in order, with the option to duck out if it's a work we prefer not to be involved with, seems like the simplest way to go.


----------



## Bix

techniquest said:


> I'm happy to go along with whatever is decided, but I would prefer the rules etc to be as simple as possible and doing the TC symphony list in order, with the option to duck out if it's a work we prefer not to be involved with, seems like the simplest way to go.


Lets stick to the original plan and do them in order, I will just get confusing and I'll have to keep track of what we have and haven't done. Yes let's make it simple.

On Friday I will create the first Saturday Symphony thread - look out for it, it will be called:

*SS 13.07.13 - Beethoven #9*


----------



## realdealblues

So, is everybody supposed to listen to a different conductor/orchestra?


----------



## Ravndal

Darn. I think il skip this saturday


----------



## Bix

realdealblues said:


> So, is everybody supposed to listen to a different conductor/orchestra?


yes, thats the plan


----------



## Bix

Ravndal said:


> Darn. I think il skip this saturday


see you the saturday after


----------



## realdealblues

Bix said:


> yes, thats the plan


Ok, I'll give it a shot. Of course you would have to pick Beethoven's 9th since I've already listened to two different recordings of it this week already...haha...but I have TONS of recordings. I'll try to pick one I haven't heard in a while for Saturday.


----------



## Blancrocher

For those with ipads, this seems like it might be fun:

http://www.touchpress.com/titles/beethovens9thsymphony/


----------



## realdealblues

Blancrocher said:


> For those with ipads, this seems like it might be fun:
> 
> http://www.touchpress.com/titles/beethovens9thsymphony/


Pretty neat...almost makes me with I had an Ipad.


----------



## Blancrocher

realdealblues said:


> Pretty neat...almost makes me with I had an Ipad.


haha--same here!


----------



## Bix

Blancrocher said:


> For those with ipads, this seems like it might be fun:
> 
> http://www.touchpress.com/titles/beethovens9thsymphony/


Looks interesting, I will check this out.


----------



## realdealblues

So are you making a new thread then for tomorrow, or are we just going to use this one?


----------



## Bix

I'll make a new thread presently


----------



## apricissimus

realdealblues said:


> So, is everybody supposed to listen to a different conductor/orchestra?





Bix said:


> yes, thats the plan


This could be tricky with some of the less-often recorded works. Havergal Brian's first symphony immediately comes to mind.


----------



## Bix

apricissimus said:


> This could be tricky with some of the less-often recorded works. Havergal Brian's first symphony immediately comes to mind.


Then we can all give our view on the same recording, it might result in an interesting discussion


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think I'll join in with SS next week.


----------



## Bix

Well the second session is tomorrow, we have Mahler. http://www.talkclassical.com/26788-ss-20-07-13-a.html#post496040


----------

